

FTC exploring Apple rules for streaming music rivals in App Store - meeper16
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/11/us-apple-music-antitrust-idUSKCN0PL03O20150711

======
IBM
Related: [http://www.politico.com/story/2015/04/spotify-washington-
lob...](http://www.politico.com/story/2015/04/spotify-washington-lobbying-
firms-117001.html)

~~~
cymetica
Also related: How Apple Influenced The Labels To Shut Down My Music Streaming
Startup [https://medium.com/@492727ZED/steve-jobs-made-warner-
music-s...](https://medium.com/@492727ZED/steve-jobs-made-warner-music-sue-my-
startup-9a81c5a21d68)

